# Late Report: Avalon 1/18pm



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Fished the high outgoing from 2pm until dusk. 3 Stripers, 26", 28", and 29" plus one skate. All caught on fresh clam. Took the 28 and 29" home for some surf and turf at my buddy's place. Their bellies were both loaded with blueclaws and nothing else. We left them biting, but with the current temps I would say that the late game is probably over.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work Mack. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Most of the reports I've read lately have been of stripers with bellies full of crabs. Anyone ever try them from the surf?


----------

